# The most Les Paul-ish 7 string guitar?



## caspian (Apr 22, 2016)

Hey bros,
Long time lurker, first time poster.

Thinking of getting another 7 string- trading in my les paul standard.. GASing pretty hard at the mo. I just love the extra tones and textures that a 7 stringer brings.

Now, the problem is that I'm not much of a djent-er at all really. I play a lot of old school metal (thrash/death/doom) but also a lot of post-rock, a lot of shoegaze, a lot of super mellow stuff in general. That's what I love about the LP- it does heavy really well, the bridge pickup is a beast, but it also has that really thick, borderline muddy clean tone you get through the neck pickup, which personally I find quite divine. Just the usual stock pickups btw.

I'm guessing a PRS 7-er would be a good approximation, but I've never really liked them- beautiful looking but there's a vague "accountant rock" vibe to them. So yeah, what would be a good LP approximation? Budget wise, something that could be traded for a Les Paul Standard '08 with a big ding in it


----------



## HiveHeart (Apr 22, 2016)

A used esp eclipse 7 string fits the bill IMO. Can always swap the pups too.


----------



## that short guy (Apr 22, 2016)

why not just get a 7 string les paul like this one

Epiphone Matt Heafy Les Paul Custom-7


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Apr 22, 2016)

I don't know how much an LP Standard would fetch you but the first thing that comes to mind is the new LTD ZH-7B. Gorgeous guitars.


----------



## Great Satan (Apr 22, 2016)

I have a lp classic with a 500T in it (great for high gain, i believe Amon Amarth use the same pickup),
But recently gibson came out with a 7 string version;







If its anything like the 6 string version it'll be a high-gain monster out the box.


----------



## celticelk (Apr 22, 2016)

Depends how picky you are about scale length. If it's gotta be the Gibson-approved 24.75, then the Heafy 7 or one of the early-to-mid-2000 Epi LP 7s is probably your best bet. If you're willing to go up to 25.5, then the LTD ECs become a good option.


----------



## Given To Fly (Apr 22, 2016)

Great Satan said:


> I have a lp classic with a 500T in it (great for high gain, i believe Amon Amarth use the same pickup),
> But recently gibson came out with a 7 string version;
> 
> 
> ...



I would say this is the correct answer. We can continue discussing guitars, but they will all be less "Les Paulish" than a Gibson 7 string Les Paul.


----------



## exo (Apr 23, 2016)

Given To Fly said:


> I would say this is the correct answer. We can continue discussing guitars, but they will all be less "Les Paulish" than a Gibson 7 string Les Paul.




+1!

Gibson and Epiphone, the two nameplates authorized to produce authentic Les Paul models both have 7 string versions as mentioned by others. You can also find Epiphone Les Paul Classic 7 strings that were produced for a few years in the early 2000's. I have one, and it is BEASTLY, both in tone and weight 

If OPis really interested in an ACTUAL LP7, then he thread is effectively over


----------



## CaptainD00M (Apr 23, 2016)

I have a Heafy, if you want the most affordable still feels like a les paul and has 7 strings then thats the best option, or one of the early 00's Epi models. The heafy is a beast.

My thing with the EC's is that they are LP's on a diet and it didn't feel right to me.


----------



## caspian (Apr 23, 2016)

I just find unlikely that I'd find a 7 string LP in oz. I m hoping for a straight swap idea - I just spent $1700 on a guitar and I doubt the wife would be willing to loosen the purse strings for a long long time.

The epiphone idea seems silly too - just seems strange trading down a brand if you know what I mean. Plus Heafy is super false. Itd be like buying a Chad Kroger signature! Gotta admit I do like the idea of a horribly heavy old epiphone though. My first les Paul weighed a ridiculous amount, it was awesome...

The eclipse - now that's a good idea. Been really keen on them for years.. not sure why I didn't think of it myself.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Apr 23, 2016)

caspian said:


> The epiphone idea seems silly too - just seems strange trading down a brand if you know what I mean.



Okay, so I'm going to assume that I'm teaching a grandmother to suck eggs here and that you know this anyway, but in case anyone else who doesn't know this comes along.

Buy a guitar because YOU like it, not because of whats on the headstock, spec or whoever plays it. I can't stress this enough. I sold a Banshee 7 Passive to get my Heafy because I dam well fell in love with it and couldn't stop playing it, which I assume is what basically everyone is looking for in a guitar if you're a regular working musician and don't have buckets of cash. 

It was an afterthought that and Indo made Epi could be considered a step down from a Korean made world music factory Schecter. But I play that Heafy 5x more than my Banshee so job done 

Lee Anderton has started saying this a lot in the Andertons vid's that 'don't buy a guitar because of specs' I've bought a whole bunch of guitars based on spec I thought I would like and was so meh when I got hold of them, then there were other guitars like an Eastwood Mosrite copy my mate had that I was like 'I dunno its basswood and cheap' then played it and ultimately used it for recording an EP loving the tone it had.



caspian said:


> Plus Heafy is super false.



Dude you're buying a guitar, not Matt Heafy. I can probably name you like two Trivium songs and I'm not even sure if they are Trivium of BFMV because I can't tell the difference sometimes  

As far as sigs go it is one of the MOST understated sigs in the universe. The only give away its Heafy's sig is the MKH on the truss rod cover and a small name printed on the back of the headstock. Plus it weighs in at a satisfying mass comparable to a Les Paul Standard, its not light at all.

Anyway whatever, its your money so you can totally be as picky as you want but one thing I know is in Oceania getting hold of a Heafy will be easier than some other options on this thread, its the most Les Paul like because it is one and you're more likely to walk into a store in Aus and find one to play first. Ether way thats like twice my  so maybe that should be:  + 

Good luck


----------



## caspian (Apr 23, 2016)

Yeah man you do have a good point with "ignore what's on the headstock", I do tend to fall into that trap fairly often. The one epiphone I have (banged up Pewter Explorer, my first proper guitar!) is a pretty fun deal that I still play often whenever I want to sloppily play along to old Metallica.

In fact you have a lot of good points. Next time I'm in Perth with a bit of time to spare I'll have to give a heafy a shot and see what happens- not sure about EMGs (good clean tone is really important for me) but as people have said, I can change always pickups.. and scrape his name off the headstock


----------



## CaptainD00M (Apr 23, 2016)

Give it a shot, and if you hate it at least you can say you gave it a proper go.

I agree I'm not a fan of EMG's too (even though my idea of clean is slightly less gain rather than Jazz clean) but yeah swap them out, and ditch the truss rod cover for one of Realtone's for like nine bucks if it bothers you. Also I just checked mine and there is only a sticker that says 'Made in Indo' and the serial number on the back.

So really there is very little to link that guitar to Heafy other than promo shots.

Either way I hope you find something you like man.


----------



## MajorTom (Apr 23, 2016)

As a self confessed Gibson super fan boy, or is that fanboi, I'll confess to and admit that out of all the non acoustic seven strings that I have, my Gibson Les Paul Classic seven string, with the stupid three-way switch for coil splitting and turbo Boost removed and replaced with a second tone control, and the pickups changed to my so called super hot custom Bare Knuckle Pickups - I don't think they are hot in my opinion, are the seven string electrics that I play the most. One thing I will say and come clean about is that I much prefer the weight of my Epiphone Matt Heafy Les Paul Custom seven string, it weighs perhaps 20% more than my Gibson Les Paul Classic seven strings, but I'm not a fan of active pickups, and I especially hate EMG pickups, forgetting my extreme dislike for the active EMG pickups and EMG pickups in general, the Epiphone Matt Heafy Les Paul Custom seven string is an extremely well thought out, designed, very well put together and very very good quality guitar, the only thing that I don't like about them besides the pickups is the fact that it is a limited run/limited edition guitar. 

For me in order for it to be a Les Paul, it has to have Gibson on it's headstock, call me a snob or cork sniffer all you want, if it doesn't say Gibson on it's headstock, it's a Les Paul copy in my books, that is not to say that it is a bad guitar, or that there is anything wrong with it, it's just not a real Les Paul in my books. So with that in mind, the most Les Paul seven string guitar that there is, is the Gibson Les Paul Classic seven string, everything else is just a Les Paul copy. 

And since I've become more adventurous with my tuning of seven strings, I have a few Gibson Les Paul Classic seven string guitars tuned as low as drop A and drop E, in other words the seventh string is tuned an octave lower than the fifth string, or an octave lower than the sixth string is normally tuned too, and I don't find the seventh string too loose of floppy in any sense or way at that scale length compared to my 25.5 scale length seven strings ,or my 27-25.5 multi scale lengths, in fact I actually prefer the scale length of the Gibson, but then my first electric guitar was a Gibson Les Paul, so their scale length just feels natural and second nature to me.

Incidentally the seven string that I play the most is the seven string acoustic Ibanez in my avatar, but them I've always played acoustics at home far more often than I do electrics, it save the hassle of plugging up amps and what not, plus it a great way to build up dexterity, finger strength and accuracy, not to mention your naked on an acoustic, you can't hide your mistakes behind the second guitarist, drummer, bass player or gain.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Apr 23, 2016)

You're a snob and a cork sniffer 

But its nice to know that the Heafy is a little heavier than the classic (still hope to pick one up some day), I actually find the weight comforting and I too prefer the scale of an LP and don't have issues with Drop A provided I bump the gauge.


----------



## MajorTom (Apr 23, 2016)

sn


CaptainD00M said:


> You're a snob and a cork sniffer
> 
> But its nice to know that the Heafy is a little heavier than the classic (still hope to pick one up some day), I actually find the weight comforting and I too prefer the scale of an LP and don't have issues with Drop A provided I bump the gauge.



That's precisely one of the reason why I prefer a heavier guitar, they don't feel fragile or flimsy. So you can play them hard and really dig into them and not be afraid to do extreme bends because you might snap or break the guitar. The weight is reassuring.

It also stops my partner from messing around with my guitars because she finds them to be too heavy, though this is a double edged sword, and has come back to bite me quite a few times.

If it doesn't say Gibson on it's headstock, then I'm afraid it just simply is not good enough.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Apr 23, 2016)

MajorTom said:


> It also stops my partner from messing around with my guitars because she finds them to be too heavy, though this is a double edged sword, and has come back to bite me quite a few times.



Because she asks 'why do you need ANOTHER guitar when you only play one at a time?' or because she drops them?

I can't endorse your pretensions however (despite also being a LP and SG 'shaped' guitar fanboy. Is that politically correct enough?) for a number of key reasons:

1) Gibson's QC in recent years has been APPALLING and on those grounds alone, quite frankly Gibson just simply wasn't good enough.

2) Brand elitism is a HUGE problem in the guitarist community, and especially on this forum with the combined explosion of 'custom' and 'semi-custom' guitars having created artificial markets and in some ways unintentionally making people feel like second class citizens if their guitars are not from a particular brand or are not custom FF whatevers. Its the kind of social-elitisim that can be hugely discouraging to younger guitar players who frankly don't know better (because few people do in their late teens etc&#8230 and end up coveting guitars more than building their chops, style and feel on the instrument.

I know instances of myself and others feeling self conscious because we were playing Indo made guitars or whatever and its retarded. We should be a community that encourages everyone to have a go regardless of their bank balance.

3) I love a well playing Gibson Les Paul but if I find a guitar thats half the price, the same shape and sounds as good as or better then that gets my money. Because the price gibbons go for they should sound ....ing amazing but if I find a Tokai or Edwards that sounds as good as then its a no brainer. Because at the end of the day whats on the headstock doesnt make up for a guitar that doesnt sound right to me.

Case in point above being OP honestly saying he's been sucked into that patter of thinking (as I'm sure many of us have, myself included at some point) of being like 'nah its got X or Y on the headstock'. I get having preferences, sure we all have them but I'm a working musician I don't have oodles of cash and I cannot afford nor want to be brandist, I want to be happy and have guitars I love to play.


----------



## celticelk (Apr 23, 2016)

I'll second D00M's thoughts on the Heafy - I neither know nor care anything about Trivium, but the Heafy 7 specs were right, so I bought one. I'd prefer a passive-sized pickup, as I find the soapbars awkward even after swapping them out for a Pegasus/Sentient set, but it's otherwise pretty well put together, and the bound ebony fretboard is a super nice touch.


----------



## MajorTom (Apr 23, 2016)

CaptainD00M said:


> Because she asks 'why do you need ANOTHER guitar when you only play one at a time?' or because she drops them?



She actually doesn't care about the number of guitars that I own or buy, especially since it's what I do for a living, she actually likes guitars, she even buys me guitars for my collection, she just complains about the weight of the ones that I like to play, these are the ones that are generally kept in easy to reach places and are easy to get to, and because she sometimes wants to try messing around with a guitar she just reaches for one of the ones that are easy to get to. She can't play guitar, I've offered to teach her, or get her lessons from somebody else, I've even bought her several guitars, but she has no interest in learning, she just occasionally wants to have a play about with one, hence the double edged sword, it means that when she decides to buy me a guitar there is a high chance it will be one that she like, and not one that I like, and she is a big fan of PRS guitars, and I'm not.





CaptainD00M said:


> I can't endorse your pretensions however (despite also being a LP and SG 'shaped' guitar fanboy. Is that politically correct enough?) for a number of key reasons:
> 
> 1) Gibson's QC in recent years has been APPALLING and on those grounds alone, quite frankly Gibson just simply wasn't good enough.
> 
> ...



1, Gibsons QC has actually really improved over the last few years, the only thing that people where complaining about in 2015 was the specs of the 2015 range, not their quality, in fact everyone I know who bought a 2015 range Gibson remarked about how much the quality has improved. In 2014 people where raving about and saying Gibson set the bar very high quality wise with the quality of their historic reissues.

2, Brand new Gibson's can be had for less money than a lot of middle range Ibanez guitars that are not even made in Japan, the Iron Label series of Ibanez guitars cost more than a few models of Gibson's and that is a middle of the range set of guitars from Ibanez, for example last year you could pick up a brand new Gibson Les Paul Junior in any of the three colours for £284 on black Friday, and for just under £300.00 for the last quarter of 2015, I hardly think I'm being a brand snob or an elitist when I changed my avatar from a Gibson R0 headstock with my alien clip on tuner on it, to an Ibanez with my alien clip on tuner on it. In fact if you look at what I now consider to be Ibanez's best seven string guitar, the Ibanez RGIF7, you will see that you can buy quite a few different models of both Gibson and Made in America Fender's for not only less than what that so called 'middle of the range' Ibanez retails for, but quite a bit less. And I'm hardly being any more of an elitist when the O.P. mentions that he is considering the seven string PRS, again another middle, actually in PRS terms it's closer to the bottom of their line of guitars, that costs more than several models of Gibson's. 

If you feel or felt inferior or insufficient simply because you weren't playing a guitar that was made in either Japan or America, or because it had the 'wrong name on the headstock' then I suggest you take it up with somebody who can help you overcome your self esteem issues, and stop blaming people who can afford to buy or save up to buy the guitars that you can't and wish you could. If not owning a certain brand of guitar makes you feel like a second class citizen there is something wrong with you, that level of quite frankly hostile jealously is seriously unhealthy. 


If you actually put some effort into looking at what some of the pros from big name bands play you'll be surprised by the number of them who play reasonably priced and even cheap guitars, by that I mean guitars that retail for well under one thousand U.S. dollars. 


There are always going to be people who can afford to buy better or more expensive things than you, it's not their fault that they can afford to do this, and they should not be made to feel guilty simply because they have more disposable income then you, that is an extremely childish and selfish attitude to take. I don't complain when I see people play and own real 59 Les Paul's, I actually feel happy for them. If you have such a problem with both guitar and brand elitism and find it to be a huge problem, maybe you should try and get the mods to ban people from listing all the gear that they own in their signatures, if that is not showing off I don't know what is. 


From what I've seen of this forum Ibanez seems to be the brand of choice, what from what I've seen of custom guitars seems to be nothing but people complaining about the of their quality and of them not meeting expectations.


So I take it that when the custom guitars that I'm having made for me arrive in the next week or so, I shouldn't post a new guitar day thread just in case it hurts the feelings of somebody who can't afford to have a guitar built to their exact specifications? 

3, The question the op asked was 'The most Les Paulish 7 string guitar, there is only one company that makes Les Paul's, and that is Gibson - Epiphone make them as well but Gibson own Epiphone so it's still a Gibson at the end of the day, The Gibson Classic Seven String is the only real answer, unless the OP asked for a seven string single cut or Les Paul clone, or copy, but he didn't. He basically asked for a seven string guitar that is as close to a Les Paul as possible.


Calling a person who is using a picture of a moderately even cheaply priced Ibanez acoustic guitar with a very very cheap clip on tuner on it as his avatar, elitist and pretentious is rather silly and aggressive, my avatar is not even the most expensive acoustic that Ibanez make, in fact it's not even close to the cost of their top ten expensive acoustic guitars.


----------



## mnemonic (Apr 23, 2016)

CaptainD00M said:


> 2) Brand elitism is a HUGE problem in the guitarist community, .



Is it really though? 

I've been looking for a les paul lately for myself, as I've had some serious GAS for one for a while now (not easy for a lefty in the UK!), and I'm not even considering epiphones. Just my preference. Does that make my opinion wrong? 

If someone else wants to play an epiphone, more power to them, I don't care. But I'm not interested in them.


----------



## MajorTom (Apr 23, 2016)

mnemonic said:


> Is it really though?
> 
> I've been looking for a les paul lately for myself, as I've had some serious GAS for one for a while now (not easy for a lefty in the UK!), and I'm not even considering epiphones. Just my preference. Does that make my opinion wrong?
> 
> If someone else wants to play an epiphone, more power to them, I don't care. But I'm not interested in them.



Have you tried looking at Guitar Guitar, I don't know about now, I haven't visited their website for quite a while, but not too long ago they had a whole bunch of lefty 2013 Tribute series of both Les Paul's and SG's from memory the 50's, 60's and 70's but they only had them in ebony and heritage cherry, and they where selling them for something like £399.00 or possibly even less.


----------



## mnemonic (Apr 23, 2016)

MajorTom said:


> Have you tried looking at Guitar Guitar, I don't know about now, I haven't visited their website for quite a while, but not too long ago they had a whole bunch of lefty 2013 Tribute series of both Les Paul's and SG's from memory the 50's, 60's and 70's but they only had them in ebony and heritage cherry, and they where selling them for something like £399.00 or possibly even less.



They did indeed just before new years. There were three or four in stock one day, and by the next day, when I decided I needed one, they had all sold out 

I guess thats what I get for dragging my feet. I'm just keeping an eye open on gumtree, ebay, and the classifieds to see if something pops up. I'm sure something I like will, eventually. Theres a couple studios for sale, but for local pickup only, nowhere near me.


----------



## MajorTom (Apr 23, 2016)

mnemonic said:


> They did indeed just before new years. There were three or four in stock one day, and by the next day, when I decided I needed one, they had all sold out
> 
> I guess thats what I get for dragging my feet. I'm just keeping an eye open on gumtree, ebay, and the classifieds to see if something pops up. I'm sure something I like will, eventually. Theres a couple studios for sale, but for local pickup only, nowhere near me.



I know that pain all to well, I bought a Les Paul Junior in T.V yellow for £290.00 brand new as it was the only T.V. yellow Les Paul Junior I could find anywhere, even Amazon said they had none in stock, the next day, black Friday Amazon suddenly had a dozen T.V. yellow Les Paul Juniors in stock for £284.00, I could of seriously hurt myself I was that annoyed. If only I had waited 24 hours I would of saved myself £6.00.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi Tom. My elitism comment was directed as a general comment toward the guitar community because this is something Ive seen in my 15+ years of guitar playing as well as others who I speak to regularly. For the record the only comment that was directed toward you personally was only that I couldn't endorse your opinion and the tongue in cheek cork sniffer comment that you said yourself (it was meant as a gentle ribbing as you're 'down to earth comments' were not lost on me either). The points that followed were an explanation of my opinion offered for healthy debate amongst adults who can differ on opinion.

My logic behind non-endorsement, is that statements like this:



MajorTom said:


> If it doesn't say Gibson on it's headstock, then I'm afraid it just simply is not good enough.



Are moving toward the kind of brand elitism I'm referring too, which can be misinterpreted by younger or less knowledgeable people within the guitar forum community. I saw you mention owning a heafy and an Ibby so I have the critical capacity to realise that while you might talk like Gibson is the only brand in practice you buy stuff you like. Someone whose fresh to the forum may NOT have that same critical capacity.

Indeed in those posts you did go to great length to differentiate how a Gibson LP is a 'real' LP and that the rest are copies, implicit in these statements is that 'The Gibson LP is a REAL LP the rest are Copies' so I'm sure you can see how someone could then come to the conclusion that something that is not 'real' might be inferior.



MajorTom said:


> If you feel or felt inferior or insufficient simply because you weren't playing a guitar that was made in either Japan or America, or because it had the 'wrong name on the headstock' then I suggest you take it up with somebody who can help you overcome your self esteem issues, and stop blaming people who can afford to buy or save up to buy the guitars that you can't and wish you could.



I think you're avoiding social responsibility by this comment and putting it back on the individual. We are commenting on a forum where more than the people posting on the thread read and are affected by our opinions. Granted some of them have been qualified, but some haven't. My opinion has affected you, hence me taking time out of my day to try and explain where I'm coming from in order to assuage any doubts you or others might have about what my opinion is and what I am debating.

If there are wider self esteem issues at stake then yes, but who here didn't have a day when they came to High School feeling left out because they didn't have the brand of Cap or whatever that was 'in' at the time?

Another case in point is the Epiphone forum (That ss.org kindly advertises) that was formed because members of MLP wanted a space where they didn't feel judged for not owning Gibson Les Pauls. 



MajorTom said:


> 1, Gibsons QC has actually really improved over the last few years.



I don't disagree, my comment was to point out that to make a statement like:



MajorTom said:


> If it doesn't say Gibson on it's headstock, then I'm afraid it just simply is not good enough.



Does seem to imply you think Gibson can do no wrong, I was simply trying to counter that by saying that even Gibson isn't perfect. I openly GAS for Gibson models almost constantly of late, but I am well aware that Gibson are not perfect and I do think in some cases HORRIBLY over priced. The two opinions are not mutually exclusive and in cases where there is another brand that does the same for less money then for me 'That is good enough'.



MajorTom said:


> From what I've seen of this forum Ibanez seems to be the brand of choice, what from what I've seen of custom guitars seems to be nothing but people complaining about the of their quality and of them not meeting expectations.



I don't think there is a brand of choice I think there are probably 3-4 go too brands that probably tie.

Yes there has been much despair amongst forum members because of custom guitars going wrong, but this was fuelled by people who were influenced strongly by trends. Trends that were conveyed in short opinions like the above statement from yourself that were not properly qualified or by people blindly talking about how a spec is so much better than something else for example the Scale length debate here of ss.org.



MajorTom said:


> There are always going to be people who can afford to buy better or more expensive things than you, it's not their fault that they can afford to do this, and they should not be made to feel guilty simply because they have more disposable income then you, that is an extremely childish and selfish attitude to take.





MajorTom said:


> So I take it that when the custom guitars that I'm having made for me arrive in the next week or so, I shouldn't post a new guitar day thread just in case it hurts the feelings of somebody who can't afford to have a guitar built to their exact specifications?



I appreciate that these statements (as well as several others) are intended to try and take my argument to the extreme and therefore make it look absurd, but thats not at all what I'm arguing. Again I hope that is clear hear, and that my argument while intentionally assertive, was not aggression directed at any one person.

If you have any further concerns you are welcome to PM me and we can discuss our difference of opinion in the private sphere.


----------



## MajorTom (Apr 23, 2016)

CaptainD00M said:


> Hi Tom. My elitism comment was directed as a general comment toward the guitar community because this is something Ive seen in my 15+ years of guitar playing as well as others who I speak to regularly. For the record the only comment that was directed toward you personally was only that I couldn't endorse your opinion and the tongue in cheek cork sniffer comment that you said yourself (it was meant as a gentle ribbing as you're 'down to earth comments' were not lost on me either). The points that followed were an explanation of my opinion offered for healthy debate amongst adults who can differ on opinion.
> 
> My logic behind non-endorsement, is that statements like this:
> 
> ...



Bottom line with out trying to weasel around, can you name me another brand of guitar that makes a 'Les Paul', and by that I mean that it is basically a single cut solid wood archtop guitar with a mahogany back, carved maple top, 24.75'' scale length, trapezoid inlays, 22 frets, two humbuckers, two volume controls, two tone controls, a three way switch in the top non cut away top corner of the body, a mahogany neck, rosewood fretboard, and 'Les Paul' written on the head stock?

Because after over twenty years of playing, playing thousands of guitars, over 15 years of playing professionally, and around 8 years of teaching, I can only name one brand that does all of the above.


----------



## GuitarBizarre (Apr 23, 2016)

MajorTom said:


> Bottom line with out trying to weasel around, can you name me another brand of guitar that makes a 'Les Paul', and by that I mean that it is basically a single cut solid wood archtop guitar with a mahogany back, carved maple top, 24.75'' scale length, trapezoid inlays, 22 frets, two humbuckers, two volume controls, two tone controls, a three way switch in the top non cut away top corner of the body, a mahogany neck, rosewood fretboard, and 'Les Paul' written on the head stock?
> 
> Because after over twenty years of playing, playing thousands of guitars, over 15 years of playing professionally, and around 8 years of teaching, I can only name one brand that does all of the above.


Considering you want it to say Les Paul on the headstock, no. I mean come on dude, you literally just made your (Not particularly great) argument moot by making part of it the replication of a legally protected moniker.

But frankly, all of the specs you just listed are either irrelevant to SOUND and PLAYABILITY, or they occur in literally THOUSANDS of other guitars. 

Literally everything you said that isn't purely aesthetic can be found elsewhere. Often done better. (For example, no other company uses a 17 degree headstock angle, with such a deep truss rod cavity at the headstock, with mahogany - Because all THREE of those things are responsible for the fact Les Paul headstocks are very prone to breakage. Other companies recognise this, Gibson plough on regardless)

I'm gonna be honest here dude - you rub me the wrong way. A lot. 

You have next to no time on the boards here. You've bragged quite a bit about how much gear you've had pass through your hands, your insurance on said gear, etc blah blah blah.

But the fact is, you don't actually seem to have that much knowledge. You've asked some very basic questions in your time here, and made some rookie mistakes too. I'd definitely be thinking twice before taking your advice - especially as it's repeatedly been VERY style-over-substance, or brand loyal, which is usually a good way to be wrong.


----------



## mnemonic (Apr 23, 2016)

ITT


----------



## Jujex (Apr 24, 2016)

caspian said:


> Hey bros,
> Long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> Thinking of getting another 7 string- trading in my les paul standard.. GASing pretty hard at the mo. I just love the extra tones and textures that a 7 stringer brings.
> ...



How about this?


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Apr 24, 2016)

Jackson Monarkh


----------



## caspian (Apr 24, 2016)

Sort of thinking I should deliberately get an Ibanez just to troll MajorTom, heh. I do get his brand fanboydom though- I'm pretty set on a ESP or some sort of Gibson (though I will try the Heafy with an open mind.. no point driving way out of my way to not do that). 

Really though music and by extension, the guitar is subjective. I don't think Tom needs to rationalise his decision. At the same time, we're all within our rights to .... all over his tastes if need be


----------



## caspian (Apr 24, 2016)

re: Jacksons, yeah would be cool but doubt I'd find that model here. If I was going to get a jackson I'd get a V.. maybe sometime in 2030


----------



## EmaDaCuz (Apr 24, 2016)

What's that Jackson abomination?


----------



## Great Satan (Apr 25, 2016)

EmaDaCuz said:


> What's that Jackson abomination?



Yeah its not too great is it, if you're going to riff on the basic LP archetype at least make it look appealing.
Don't gimp it just for legal reasons.

The only non-official lp type guitar i ever liked (that wasn't just a straight copy)
is probably one of these;






At 25.5 scale length, i WISH they'd do a 7 string of this guitar.
I mean its schecter, they should have an 8 string version out by now!!


----------



## MajorTom (Apr 25, 2016)

Great Satan said:


> Yeah its not too great is it, if you're going to riff on the basic LP archetype at least make it look appealing.
> Don't gimp it just for legal reasons.
> 
> The only non-official lp type guitar i ever liked (that wasn't just a straight copy)
> ...



I was told by two people, one who is a major Scheter distributor in the U.K. and the other who basically works for Schecter U.K., that there was at least going to be a seven string version of the Black Jack ATX, as well as a few more colour choices, it was a while ago that I was told this, around the time when they where first announced, so I don't know how true it is, or if decisions have since been changed, I would of bought one in white myself, I really like the naked fretboard with side markers only, I had to pay quite a lot extra for that feature on the customs I'm waiting to be delivered.


----------



## vansinn (Apr 25, 2016)

But.. they're all perps, and 24.75" on the 7th string is a Bit too short.
Why can't someone get their act together and build a lightly fanned LP..
Or did I miss a product?


----------



## MajorTom (Apr 25, 2016)

vansinn said:


> But.. they're all perps, and 24.75" on the 7th string is a Bit too short.
> Why can't someone get their act together and build a lightly fanned LP..
> Or did I miss a product?



Gibson actually make a 25.5 scale length Les Paul, from memory I think they call it the Gibson Les Paul Long Scale, it's designed with drop tuning in mind, but they don't do a seven string in that scale length.

Here it is:

Gibson.com: Gibson Custom CS Les Paul Long Scale

They also do a baritone 27'' scale length Gibson Les Paul, but that is a signature series guitar, Buckethead's signature series Gibson Les Paul, and again it's a six string:

Gibson.com: Gibson Buckethead Signature Les Paul

So far the only Gibson Les Paul that Gibson make is the Gibson Les Paul Classic Seven String, and it has the standard 24.75'' Gibson scale length:

Gibson.com: Les Paul Classic 7 String 

And unfortunately it is only available in the one colour.

There is a guitar company called B&V Woodworks that supposedly builds a fanned fret Les Paul clone, but again it is only six string, I have no idea what the scale length is, I've never actually seen one in the flesh, I've only spoken to them via email, since they are a custom guitar builder I would imagine that they could quite easily build you a seven string Les Paul clone with fanned frets, and from my research they are quite cheap as far as guitars go, as in they are around the price of a Les Paul Standard and Les Paul Traditional, so a little under or around the fifteen hundred to two thousand US$ range, very reasonable for a custom built guitar built to your own specifications. I found out about them while looking for a seven string Les Paul for myself, it's the last guitar on this page:

http://www.bvwoodworks.net/public_html/guitar.htm


----------



## metale (Apr 25, 2016)

Just leaving this here.

I've owned a 6 string Matt Heafy Epiphone LP before. Only sold it because I needed the money.

If the 7 string is anything like it, I have no problem to recommend it. Really solid guitar, looked very good, sounded great. I had the same EMG combo on an Epi LP before, and while it had the same sustain, the Heafy sounded less muddy in the neck and fatter on the bridge.

When I bought it I compared it to other higher range Epis (Wylde, Tribute Plus, etc) and the neck heel won me over, feels great.


----------



## MajorTom (Apr 25, 2016)

metale said:


> Just leaving this here.
> 
> I've owned a 6 string Matt Heafy Epiphone LP before. Only sold it because I needed the money.
> 
> ...



Don't forget the Gibson Les Paul Axcess neck joint that they have on them which makes access to the upper frets a lot easier tha\n the standard Les Paul neck joint, it's the Matt Heafy Signature series Les Paul's best feature in my opinion, I'm not keen on active pickups in general, and I really don't like EMG pickups in general, so I found the pickups to be a combination of everything that I don't like in a pickup to be present in the stock pickups.


----------



## uni777 (Apr 25, 2016)

I have a Gibson R9, and a Customshop Inspired Sykes Custom to compare to my Heafy 7.
I chose the Heafy over the Gibson 7 because there were about as much things i would change on the Gib as on the Epi. And the Epi has got the Axcess heel. After a electronics overhaul, new pups and a good setup the only mayor difference in feel is the feeling of the poly paint. The fretwork is good; i rolled in the binding myself to resemble the R9 but no sharp ends etc. Mine is a little lighter than the Sykes about the same as the R9.
It is a bloody solid guitar out of the box and with the mods it is a killer one.
And i could care less about the brand on it...

Edit*

From a previous topic:


uni777 said:


>


----------



## Great Satan (Apr 29, 2016)

Oh here's another cool one i always salivate over whenever i see it;
Dean Stealth Thoroughbred 7-string

that's a pretty cool shape that does a lp justice


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Apr 30, 2016)

check out some Agiles on rondomusic


----------



## MrWulf (Apr 30, 2016)

Suddenly I want a Les Paul shaped guitar with a hockey 6 in line headstock but from Gibson. Just to .... with everyone's definition of what a "Les Paul" is.


----------



## EmaDaCuz (May 2, 2016)

MrWulf said:


> Suddenly I want a Les Paul shaped guitar with a hockey 6 in line headstock but from Gibson. Just to .... with everyone's definition of what a "Les Paul" is.



I feel bad... please... help me...


----------



## CaptainD00M (May 2, 2016)

Great Satan said:


> Oh here's another cool one i always salivate over whenever i see it;
> Dean Stealth Thoroughbred 7-string
> 
> that's a pretty cool shape that does a lp justice



That one is nice, just that headstock though


----------



## MajorTom (May 2, 2016)

caspian said:


> Sort of thinking I should deliberately get an Ibanez just to troll MajorTom, heh. I do get his brand fanboydom though- I'm pretty set on a ESP or some sort of Gibson (though I will try the Heafy with an open mind.. no point driving way out of my way to not do that).
> 
> Really though music and by extension, the guitar is subjective. I don't think Tom needs to rationalise his decision. At the same time, we're all within our rights to .... all over his tastes if need be



Rocket scientist MajorTom changed his avatar from a photo of the headstock of one of my R9's with the alien clip on tuner on it, to a photo of the headstock of one of my Ibanez AEL207E-TKS 7 String Electric Acoustic guitars with the alien clip on tuner on it, yes I was that cheap I stole the clip on tuner I used to use on my R9 and it now live on one of my Ibanez seven string acoustics, I'm that cheap that my second or spare seven string Ibanez acoustic doesn'ty have it's own clip on tuner yet as I refuse to buy them, and expect to be given them as freebies, so do try and keep up, I changed my avatar from a Gibson headstock to an Ibanez headstock over a month ago. Yes I'm a huge fan of Gibson's I'll even go so far as to say they make my favourite guitars, but I also play and own lots of other brands like Ibanez, ESP, Fender, Guild, Hofner, Godin and many others. So I do have the ability to appreciate a good guitar despite the name on it's headstock. I'm also a realist and recognize that if a brand has been around since and making string instruments since 1894, and has been able to produce basically the same model of guitar unchanged since 1952, then not only does the company know what it is doing, but it is doing it right and to a very high and consistent standard, and that there is a much slimmer chance of you buying a lemon guitar in that design if you buy it from them. 



MrWulf said:


> Suddenly I want a Les Paul shaped guitar with a hockey 6 in line headstock but from Gibson. Just to .... with everyone's definition of what a "Les Paul" is.



I'm actually both shocked and disappointed that nobody here has pointed out to you that Gibson has already done exactly that for you, and to be honest it's a rather nice looking guitar, and it also sounds feels and plays good, actually really good too, though it's a flat top instead of the traditional carved top, it still is the traditional Les Paul mahogany body with a maple cap/top, mahogany neck, rosewood fretboard, and trapezoid inlays - though not mother of pearl unfortunately, recipe.

I give you the Gibson Joe Bonamassa Bonabyrd, this thing not only has a six in a line headstock, it has a reverse six in a line headstock:

Joe Bonamassa Bonabyrd

In fact the only thing I don't like about the Gibson Joe Bonamassa Bonabyrd, is that it doesn't have Joe Bonamassa's traditional signature Gibson and Epiphone style of having mismatched knobs - two different colours of volume and tone knobs one colour for the bridge pickups volume and tone controls and a different colour for the neck pickups volume and tone controls, that's my only complaint about the guitar.


----------



## MrWulf (May 2, 2016)

I said very specifically 6 IN LINE HOCKEY HEADSTOCK, not a REVERSE 6 IN LINE THUNDERBIRD HEADSTOCK, btw.


----------



## GuitarBizarre (May 2, 2016)

MrWulf said:


> I said very specifically 6 IN LINE HOCKEY HEADSTOCK, not a REVERSE 6 IN LINE THUNDERBIRD HEADSTOCK, btw.


Don't worry about him. He's one of those people who doesn't care what the question is because he's far more interested in how great his answer is.

Shame then really that almost every answer I've seen him actually give, has been half right if not all wrong.


----------



## MajorTom (May 3, 2016)

MrWulf said:


> I said very specifically 6 IN LINE HOCKEY HEADSTOCK, not a REVERSE 6 IN LINE THUNDERBIRD HEADSTOCK, btw.



So you mean Les Pauls with the Explorer style headstock on them, well in that case Gibson has done that years ago as a 'custom shop' off the self Les Paul Custom option in the 80's, there was a band that used one on the cover of their album which I can't remember and really can't be bothered to dig through my CD collection to find, but this is what you mean I take it:







And lets not forget the old photo of Cheap Trick's Rick Nielsen:






Nor this:






Hell Whirlwind cables even used one in one of their print adverts back in the 1980's:






It actually used to be as mass produced 'custom shop' version of the Les Paul back in the 80's, you can actually still get a brand new one today if: 1, you have enough cash to get Gibson to make you a one off guitar, or, 2, you do what a lot of large Gibson guitar retailers like Sam Ash, Guitar Center, Andertons and many others do and 'design/spec' out you own run of Les Paul's and order a few hundred of them - from what I've heard from Lee Anderton though it is actually a case of ordering something like around 30 guitars to get your own custom line made for you.

If you want more information about them, and to see more photos of them and actually learn about them, I suggest you start here:


Custom Les Paul w/ Explorer Head? - MyLesPaul.com

Gibson Les Paul with Explorer Headstock - MyLesPaul.com


----------



## CaptainD00M (May 3, 2016)

MajorTom said:


> Rocket scientist MajorTom changed his avatar from a photo of the headstock of one of my R9's with the alien clip on tuner on it, to a photo of the headstock of one of my Ibanez AEL207E-TKS 7 String Electric Acoustic guitars with the alien clip on tuner on it, yes I was that cheap I stole the clip on tuner I used to use on my R9 and it now live on one of my Ibanez seven string acoustics, I'm that cheap that my second or spare seven string Ibanez acoustic doesn'ty have it's own clip on tuner yet as I refuse to buy them, and expect to be given them as freebies, so do try and keep up, I changed my avatar from a Gibson headstock to an Ibanez headstock over a month ago.



MajorTom doth protest too much. Can you stop trying to prove you're 'one of us' with statements like 'I took it off my main seven string acoustic and put it on my backup seven string acoustic'. You clearly have a lot of guitars and some very expensive ones (R9's for example, or owning two of something), as do quite a number forum members here, but they have the sense not to bring it up at EVERY opportunity or do the mind bogglingly contrary thing of trying to use their vast guitar collection to prove that they are a 'common man with simple tastes.'

I'm almost certain the logic behind my statements will be lost on you as proven by our first encounter, but please man just stop. You have said some things that are factually correct, and some of your opinions are subjectively correct - many things were neither, but the point is you've done and awesome job of coming off like a jerk in delivering them which undermines anything that might be useful for anyone else.


----------



## GuitarBizarre (May 3, 2016)

CaptainD00M said:


> MajorTom doth protest too much. Can you stop trying to prove you're 'one of us' with statements like 'I took it off my main seven string acoustic and put it on my backup seven string acoustic'. You clearly have a lot of guitars and some very expensive ones (R9's for example, or owning two of something), as do quite a number forum members here, but they have the sense not to bring it up at EVERY opportunity or do the mind bogglingly contrary thing of trying to use their vast guitar collection to prove that they are a 'common man with simple tastes.'
> 
> I'm almost certain the logic behind my statements will be lost on you as proven by our first encounter, but please man just stop. You have said some things that are factually correct, and some of your opinions are subjectively correct - many things were neither, but the point is you've done and awesome job of coming off like a jerk in delivering them which undermines anything that might be useful for anyone else.



It's almost as if I made a similar post, to which MajorTom did not respond, regarding his attitude and demeanour.

I'm glad to see I'm not the only one up whose snout this gets.


----------



## CaptainD00M (May 3, 2016)

GB you're not the only one, I didn't see that post but did see your frank statements earlier in this thread.

TBH I wish i'd been harder in my initial response to his absurd and abrupt allegations when I simply said I don't agree and why with his fanboyism. But the track record speaks for its self I guess, as I see he's pissed people off elsewhere here too.


----------



## caspian (May 3, 2016)

Man, I'm fairly new to sevenstring.. if MajorTom actually annoys people you're either all a bit precious or they must really moderate the hell out of this place.

Back to the thread, well, the ormsby hype7 does a remarkably good job of sounding paul-ish through an orange amp (I guess everything sounds the same through an orange amp?), and it's the seven string that I've already got. It arrived around the same time as I made this thread. Bit of extra bass through the clean channel and I've got muddy clean tones for day.. <3 All up strikes me that this is a decision I have the luxury of sitting on for a fair while until I really need it


----------



## MajorTom (May 3, 2016)

GuitarBizarre said:


> It's almost as if I made a similar post, to which MajorTom did not respond, regarding his attitude and demeanour.
> 
> I'm glad to see I'm not the only one up whose snout this gets.



I actually ignored your post because quite frankly it was aggressive, and for no reason either, so I purposely ignored it. The post you where moaning about was me 'thinking online' and basically posting my thoughts, yes I didn't buy the Da Vinci machine heads in the end, it was actually your post with a link to the blue prints of them that I couldn't find that put me off buying them, if I had been able to find the blue prints of them before I wrote my post about them I wouldn't of wrote the post as I wouldn't of even considered them since I would of known that they would not be a direct drop in fit, based on what I saw of them I assumed that they would be either a direct drop in replacement fit or large enough to at least cover the hole left by the screws of the original machine heads. 

If I 'get up your snout' that much, please put me on ignore.



caspian said:


> Man, I'm fairly new to sevenstring.. if MajorTom actually annoys people you're either all a bit precious or they must really moderate the hell out of this place.
> 
> Back to the thread, well, the ormsby hype7 does a remarkably good job of sounding paul-ish through an orange amp (I guess everything sounds the same through an orange amp?), and it's the seven string that I've already got. It arrived around the same time as I made this thread. Bit of extra bass through the clean channel and I've got muddy clean tones for day.. <3 All up strikes me that this is a decision I have the luxury of sitting on for a fair while until I really need it



I've never actually tried any Ormsby guitars, I've read a lot of good things about them, but never had the opportunity to try one, I don't even think that I know anybody that owns one. They really have jumped to quite high on my list of guitars I want to try, and from out of nowhere too, it really sucks that there is nowhere in the U.K. that sells them, so if I want to try one out I'm either going to have to find somebody in the U.K. who has one who doesn't mind letting me try it out, buy one blind, or wait until the next time I visit Perth and arrange to visit them in person.


----------



## GuitarBizarre (May 3, 2016)

MajorTom said:


> I actually ignored your post because quite frankly it was aggressive, and for no reason either, so I purposely ignored it. The post you where moaning about was me 'thinking online' and basically posting my thoughts, yes I didn't buy the Da Vinci machine heads in the end, it was actually your post with a link to the blue prints of them that I couldn't find that put me off buying them, if I had been able to find the blue prints of them before I wrote my post about them I wouldn't of wrote the post as I wouldn't of even considered them since I would of known that they would not be a direct drop in fit, based on what I saw of them I assumed that they would be either a direct drop in replacement fit or large enough to at least cover the hole left by the screws of the original machine heads.
> 
> If I 'get up your snout' that much, please put me on ignore.



It wasn't aggressive for no reason. It was aggressive because you'd, for the second time in the _same thread_, decided to make a post that served no purpose other than to let everyone else know you had money to blow on 5 sets of needlessly expensive tuners. - It was nothing but bragging. CaptainDoom pointed out that even when you're trying to tell everyone how down to earth you are, you can't help but talk about all the expensive guitars you own, same deal.

I'm not going to put you on ignore just so that you can appease your ego and float around the forums giving people bad advice or flaunting the fact you're all-gear-no-idea. Quite the opposite - if I see you leading some other poor soul up the garden path with bad advice I think it's only fair to that person that someone be around to give them a straighter answer instead of letting it slide - you talk with a lot of confidence, and frankly, for some of the younger or less knowledgeable people on these boards, that's all it takes to convince them of something that's either untrue or half true.

The blueprints you couldn't find by the way, are literally on Schaller's page for the Da Vinci tuners. In fact that's exactly where I linked them from - Schaller's own website.* You linked to Schaller's press release for those tuners, on the self-same website, before I even posted in the thread to inform you. Had you bothered to take even the most bare minimum, tiny amount of time to browse _literally the most immediately available source of information_, you would have found the information immediately. All you had to do was go through the menu at the top of the page you were already on.

And that's the issue - you bang on and on - But when it comes down to it, you weren't even doing basic research or reading. If you really "Couldn't find" that information, you certainly weren't looking that hard.

In this thread, someone said, clear as day, something about a hockey stick headstock on a Les Paul. And somehow you decided a reverse Firebird headstock fit the bill perfectly. They then corrected you summarily. Credit for trying, you got the guy a correct answer second time round, but the fact not even a single word of your post was "Oops" or "Oh I see" just *screams* the same arrogance that most of your posts do. In fact, you actually phrased your first sentence as if the person you were responding to had caused the confusion themselves!

I am not immune to this, sometimes I'm an asshole, and I'm not always right - I called out a guy with a PhD in a computing field, on his computer knowledge, and I got ripped apart for it a few months ago. But for god's sake I learned from it. You just go from being corrected to being corrected to being corrected with, if anything, more confidence in your own bull.... than you started with.

Now I'll be honest - if you tamed the bragging and elitist attitude, and started acting like you have something to learn instead of just something to teach, I would be absolutely fine with you and we would have no issue with each other. But like I said in the other thread - We have legitimate big names who are part of our community and they treat people no differently to anyone else - Bulb and Keith Merrow are monster players and whatever you've done professionally, I doubt it holds a candle to their successes. Fluff posts here too, and he doesn't brag about gear or money like you do. Jeph from Questionable Content bought a Dingwall just the other week, and everyone was super stoked for him. 

But none of those guys act like they're better than anyone else here - I got a thankyou for a post in a thread from Bulb the other day. I know who he is. It was nice to hear it from someone I respect, but that's all it was - a normal ol' comment from a human being. And if they're not too good for us, you sure as hell aren't either. 

*Yes, http://guitar-parts.biz/hp411366/Da-Vinci.htm is Schaller's official page - Homepage | Schaller-Electronic is just a landing page that links to the rest of their web domains


----------



## mnemonic (May 3, 2016)

If MajorTom said he only liked japanese ibanez's and didn't like the indonesian or korean ones, everyone would be giving him high five's, since its SS.org's favorite brand. 

You all are being way overly aggressive just because he likes gibsons and not epiphones.


----------



## GuitarBizarre (May 3, 2016)

mnemonic said:


> If MajorTom said he only liked japanese ibanez's and didn't like the indonesian or korean ones, everyone would be giving him high five's, since its SS.org's favorite brand.
> 
> You all are being way overly aggressive just because he likes gibsons and not epiphones.


His brand preference doesn't bother me, what bothers me is that he's objectively wrong a not-small percentage of the time, but never admits it and carries on preaching anyway.

This is broader than just this thread - This is all over the boards.

I mean, look at the "Musicians who play cheap guitars" thread.

First off he dumps on someone's claim that Prince's Telecaster was a cheap guitar, by saying it was a really high end model.

And you know what? He's not ENTIRELY wrong. For Hohner, it was, at the time, a high end model - But only $900 high end, when new, after being adjusted for today's currency. There are Iron Labels selling for more than that now. But Prince bought it secondhand in 1983, when it was an 8 year old, obscure Tele copy made in the far east and swiftly put out of production in 1976 by a Lawsuit, so the fact is, it probably didn't cost very much to Prince at all - And it wouldn't cost very much to anyone else either, if Prince's association hadn't pushed values skyhigh even prior to his death, so, strike one. 

He then showed up later in the thread to make another claim, this time the opposite - that Matt Bellamy counted as a musician playing cheap gear.

That'd be true, if Matt Bellamy wasn't very, VERY publically a Manson endorsee, and had been for a very long time - in fact, he's their highest profile endorsee by far and his guitars are 3-4000 pounds, or more for custom- the fact Manson later on allowed Cort to build a very budget model of that guitar does not even remotely make Matt Bellamy an artist who uses cheap guitars - all evidence points to the contrary. So, strike 2. 

Then the inability to look up the manufacturer's specs for a tuner while already being on the manufacturer's own website looking at said tuners, being told they're not a direct retrofit, and then claiming he "Couldn't Find" the information I provided to him which was a staggering 3 or 4 clicks away from a link he himself had posted. Strike 3. 

Then the hockey stick headstock thing in this thread - at no point was it ambiguous, but he still for some reason posted something way off-base first time round - then acted as if the perfectly clear description he misinterpreted was in some way the problem. Strike 4.

It's just a neverending parade of not-quite-right advice or "facts", coupled with the bragging and so on that's getting under people's skin.


----------



## mnemonic (May 3, 2016)

I don't know anything about that prince thread, this thread is the only time I can recall seeing his posts, so from my point of view (being just this thread), you seem to have a real chip on your shoulder every time he posts. 



GuitarBizarre said:


> Then the hockey stick headstock thing in this thread - at no point was it ambiguous, but he still for some reason posted something way off-base first time round - then acted as if the perfectly clear description he misinterpreted was in some way the problem. Strike 4.



I dunno man, MrWulf's post clearly was in a joking tone, about how a 'hockey 6 inline headstock' is not what you would expect on a Les Paul. Its not like he was asking where to buy one. From what I see, MajorTom was just posting up that gibson do, in fact, currently make an 6-inline headstock Les Paul. I saw the non-3+3 being the main point, not specifically the 'hockey' part. 

Looks more like you don't like MajorTom and are looking for any reason at all to jump down his throat and tear apart his post.


----------



## exo (May 4, 2016)

Man, isn't all this bull.... getting a little ridiculous? We get it....posters A and B think poster C is an asshole. Is it gonna kill people to get back to some semblance of at least pretending to try to be helpful to the OP? Damn.......


----------



## MrWulf (May 4, 2016)

The amount of cork-sniffing in this thread is too high, really. I love how my one-time joking remark got turned into "oh look, let me show how deeply I am knowledgeable in Les Paul history by digging up catalogue in Gibson's history and show how awesome I am". And even then the first time around was pretty much a whiff by pulling out a Les Paul with a reverse Firebird headstock, and the second time he had to dig up a ....ing CUSTOM SHOP LES PAUL to show off (which again, is another whiff because it is a ....ing CUSTOM, not something that Gibson offered in their catalogue). Personally, I don't care as much, but it reminded me of all the cork sniffers in TGP that tends to get their panties in a bunch whenever Gibson get mentioned in any negative shade at all.


----------



## MajorTom (May 4, 2016)

MrWulf said:


> The amount of cork-sniffing in this thread is too high, really. I love how my one-time joking remark got turned into "oh look, let me show how deeply I am knowledgeable in Les Paul history by digging up catalogue in Gibson's history and show how awesome I am". And even then the first time around was pretty much a whiff by pulling out a Les Paul with a reverse Firebird headstock, and the second time he had to dig up a ....ing CUSTOM SHOP LES PAUL to show off (which again, is another whiff because it is a ....ing CUSTOM, not something that Gibson offered in their catalogue). Personally, I don't care as much, but it reminded me of all the cork sniffers in TGP that tends to get their panties in a bunch whenever Gibson get mentioned in any negative shade at all.




This is the last post I'm contributing to this thread.

I don't think you know what a Les Paul Custom is, and you are treating it as if it is some line of Gibson's where you can pretty much spec the guitar out to you're own specific tastes, everything from woods used to the shape of the body and neck, it's not, a Les Paul Custom is basically the higher quality Les Paul's:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gibson_Les_Paul_Custom

If you where to compare Gibson to Ibanez, a Les Paul Custom would basically be the Gibson equivalent to the Ibanez Prestige series of guitars, it is an off the shelf guitar that is made with higher quality parts and materials, it's not specially made for you. 

However recently, it started in 2015 for us in Europe, and a little earlier for those living or buying from within the United States, Gibson have started to offer 'proper' custom shop, or guitars built to your specifications, in what Gibson call the 'Gibson Custom Made 2 Measure':

https://blog.andertons.co.uk/guitars/buy-custom-built-gibson-guitar

It's still not a proper custom in the sense that Gibson will make you whatever you want guitar wise, you basically get given or pay for the ability to customize a base model to your tastes, so you get a choice of what neck profile you want, whether you want a figured or quilt top, the finish, the colour of hardware, and so forth, you don't actually get to make that many changes to the standard Les Paul, you can't for example specify an axcess neck joint, or a Floyd Rose bridge.  For that level of customization you basically need to get you own signature Gibson. Even shops like Guitar Center, Sam Ash, and Andertons who get Gibson Les Paul's made for them don't have that level of customization option open to them for the guitars they order in for their exclusive lines, here is the order sheet showing you all the options you have for a 'Gibson Made 2 Measure', and as you can see you are not given that much choice:

http://www.andertons.co.uk/@@STORETEMPLATE/images/pdfs/M2M%20Brochure%20v1%2022814.pdf

A Gibson Les Paul Custom despite what it's name suggests and implies, is an off the shelf guitar, that you can walk into any Gibson dealer and buy and walk out with on the same day.

Gibson.com: Gibson Les Paul Custom

Gibson Les Paul Custom

Guitars Of Distinction | Sam Ash Music

If anything you should have pointed out that the Gibson Joe Bonamassa Bonabyrd I first posted, the one with the Firebird headstock, is a limited run of only 100 guitars, and incidentally was made by the Gibson Custom Shop:

A Collaboration Of Legends&#8211;One Made, One in the Making
​ Since the very beginning, Joe Bonamassa and Gibson guitars have been inseparable. And, as Joe's career continues to skyrocket, the relationship continues to evolve, from replicas of some of the original vintage Gibsons from Joe's own growing collection, to new guitars designed in collaboration with Gibson's team of *Custom Shop* luthiers and craftspeople. The introduction of the new and limited edition Bonabyrd reflects as much of Joe's unique personality as a player as it does his incredible ear for tone. Like Joe, the Bonabyrd is steeped in legacy and in proven concepts of design that pay homage to the simple truth that some things don't need to be fixed: Custom Bucker PAF pickups and classic LP weight and feel, for example. Bonamassa approved tone and feel aside, Bonabyrd is also a triumph of style, combining the classic LP body shape, a stage grabbing Antique Pelham Blue nitro-cellulose finish, and a '60s retro Firebird headstock.

Joe Bonamassa Bonabyrd



Where as the Gibson Les Paul Custom with the Explorer headstock that I posted details of was not a limited run and was widely available in the early 80's.


----------



## MrWulf (May 4, 2016)

And there he goes, missing the point by a mile or so. More cork sniffing rambling.


----------

